
A Guide to Setup a Teensy LC Environment on Linux - ahefnawi
https://hefnawi.me/posts/teensy-lc-setup-linux/
======
ahefnawi
I won a Teensy LC from HackADay in 2015 and decided to contribute back to the
community by starting a series of projects using Teensy LC starting from
scratch by setting up the environment on Linux. I would be very happy if you
could also submit project ideas that I can then document and build. The plan
is to make all projects open source for the community, thanks =)

